# Ganso verso l'addio al Santos



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ganso verso l'addio al Santos: la situazione

14.09.2012 23.00 
Fonte:di Gianluca Di Marzio per www.gianlucadimarzio.com L’idillio è finito. Paulo Henrique, per tutti Ganso, è pronto a dire addio al Santos. Una storia d’amore durata 7 anni. Ganso è cresciuto, a Vila Belmiro ha mosso i primi passi e si è guadagnato anche l’interesse di grandi società europee, il Milan più di tutte dall’Italia. Adesso, l’addio è vicino. Secondo quanto filtra dal Brasile, nei prossimi giorni si può chiudere con Gremio o San Paolo. Dal Santos, che detiene il 45% del cartellino, premono per la cessione al Gremio. Questo, perché il San Paolo è una rivale diretta. Il Grupo Sonda – DIS, che ha la restante parte del cartellino di Ganso (55%), spinge invece per il San Paolo, esattamente come il giocatore. Il mercato interno in Brasile è ancora aperto, a patto che non si superino le 7 presenze per una stessa squadra (Ganso è a 5 attualmente) e che non si superino le tre squadre a stagione, ma non c’è questo problema. Ganso, quindi, può seriamente dire addio al Santos. Il San Paolo e il Gremio aspettano, l’affare è caldo. Una vecchia idea del Milan vede l’Europa ancora lontana. Per l’Oca di Vila Belmiro non è ancora il momento del grande salto.



Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## raducioiu (14 Settembre 2012)

Non l'avevano già sbolognato a un'altra brasiliana? Vediamo chi si becca il pacco.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ha mercato solo in Brasile


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

A cifre contenute io il rischio lo farei.


----------



## GioNF (15 Settembre 2012)

Ganso, dal Santos al San Paolo
Pagata la clausola rescissoria

15/09/12
Ganso, foto AP

Paulo Enrique Ganso sarà un giocatore del San Paolo. Il club paulista ha comunicato al Santos che depositerà la cifra della clausola rescissoria valida per altre squadre brasiliane, ossia 23,8 milioni di reais (pari a 9 milioni di euro) per acquisire il 45% del cartellino del giocatore. Il restante 55% è del fondo d'investimento Dis, che già da tempo aveva trovato l'accordo con il San Paolo. Il giocatore dovrebbe firmare un contratto quinquennale.

Ganso, in passato accostato a divesi club tra cui il Milan, aveva ribadito al presidente della società 'tricolor' il proprio desiderio di giocare nel San Paolo, e ricordato che per questo aveva rifiutato il Gremio.

L' annuncio ufficiale del trasferimento del centrocampista dovrebbe arrivare a breve, come confermato da 'Globo' e dall'edizione online del quotidiano 'Folha de Sao Paulo'.

Il San Paolo avrebbe investito nell'affare parte della cifra (circa 29 milioni e mezzo di euro) ricevuta dal Psg per Lucas, che si trasferirà in Francia a gennaio.

http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...oli/89494/ganso-dal-santos-al-san-paolo.shtml


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

sinceramente non capisco che senso ha cambiare squadra per una del brasile, quando vuole farlo il salto in europa, ma quanto e aperto il campionato brasialiano, io credevo chiudesse molto prima del nostro in poche parole quel lontano venerdi che volevano robinho credevo si chiudesse quel giorno booooh


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;20492 ha scritto:


> sinceramente non capisco che senso ha cambiare squadra per una del brasile, quando vuole farlo il salto in europa, ma quanto e aperto il campionato brasialiano, io credevo chiudesse molto prima del nostro in poche parole quel lontano venerdi che volevano robinho credevo si chiudesse quel giorno booooh



ma per fortuna che non successe nulla quel venerdi, questo si infortuna sempre ed è molto peggiorato rispetto a quello che era un anno e mezzo fa


----------



## Hammer (15 Settembre 2012)

No dai 30 milioni per Ganso, ma scherziamo? Ancora peggio se l'avesse comprato per quella cifra una squadra di un campionato inglese o italiano, sarebbe stato un fail clamoroso


----------



## Nick (15 Settembre 2012)

Hammer ha scritto:


> No dai 30 milioni per Ganso, ma scherziamo? Ancora peggio se l'avesse comprato per quella cifra una squadra di un campionato inglese o italiano, sarebbe stato un fail clamoroso



Ha speso solo 9 milioni, leggi bene.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Ha speso solo 9 milioni, leggi bene.



Hanno speso 9 mln per il 45% di cartellino posseduto dal Santos,per il restante 55% stanno trattando con il Dis.



> Il San Paolo avrebbe investito nell'affare parte della cifra (*circa 29 milioni e mezzo di euro*) ricevuta dal Psg per Lucas, che si trasferirà in Francia a gennaio.


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> Ha speso solo 9 milioni, leggi bene.



Se ho capito giusto la sua valutazione è di circa 30 milioni (che sarebbe parte dei 45 dovuti alla spesa di Lucas), cifra a mio parere assurda.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Ci starebbe bene da noi in piscina con Pato a farsi gli autoscatti


----------



## GioNF (16 Settembre 2012)

9 milioni è la clausola di rescissione per i Club brasiliani.


----------



## patriots88 (16 Settembre 2012)

va al san paolo lol

un ambizioso insomma


----------



## Nick (16 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hanno speso 9 mln per il 45% di cartellino posseduto dal Santos,per il restante 55% stanno trattando con il Dis.



No, loro hanno comprato solo il 45% per 9 milioni, il 55% resta alla Dis, i 29 milioni sono l'incasso dell'acquisto di Lucas che è una cosa diversa.


----------



## Hammer (16 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> No, loro hanno comprato solo il 45% per 9 milioni, il 55% resta alla Dis, i 29 milioni sono l'incasso dell'acquisto di Lucas che è una cosa diversa.



Ma mica Leotardo aveva pagato 45 milioni di € per Lucas?


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Un mediocre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

Nick ha scritto:


> No, loro hanno comprato solo il 45% per 9 milioni, il 55% resta alla Dis, i 29 milioni sono l'incasso dell'acquisto di Lucas che è una cosa diversa.



No,Lucas è stato pagato 45 e l'articolo dice che il San Paolo vuole investire gran parte di questi,ovvero 30 mln,per Gancio.


----------



## Blu71 (17 Settembre 2012)

Il giallo e l’intrigo sul futuro di Ganso sembra finito essere arrivato al capolinea. Il centrocampista del Santos sta per passare al San Paolo, domani è prevista l’ufficialità. Al club bianconero andranno circa 9 milioni di euro, in quanto il Santos è detentore di 45% dei diritti economici sul cartellino del brasiliano.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Settembre 2012)

pagheranno solo i 9 milioni secondo me,il giocatore rimane in brasile l'altro 55% può rimanere tranquillamente al fondo di investimenti..in caso venisse in europa si dovrebbe trattare anche l'altra parte del cartellino


----------



## MrPeppez (19 Settembre 2012)

Fragile come Pato


----------



## Blu71 (19 Settembre 2012)

Sembra definitivamente sfumare, almeno per quanto riguarda il prossimo futuro, la possibilità di un approdo del trequartista della nazionale brasiliana Paulo Henrique Ganso (22) tra le file del Milan. Il fantasista carioca, stando a quanto riportato sulle pagine dell'edizione odierna di Globoesporte, avrebbe ormai raggiunto l'accordo per il passaggio dal Santos al San Paolo: i rossoneri verseranno nelle casse del Peixe 23 milioni e 800 mila dollari per il 45% del cartellino del giocatore (la restante parte rimarrà di proprietà del Gruppo DIS), a cui andrà aggiunto il 5% del totale qualora Ganso fosse nuovamente ceduto entro i prossimi due anni. Benché permangano numerosi problemi burocratici, l'intenzione delle parti sembra quella di voler concludere entro la giornata di venerdì, scadenza oltre la quale la trattativa dovrà essere formalmente ripresa a gennaio.

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

mi auguro che non arrivi.....sarebbe sempre infortunato!!


----------



## Blu71 (20 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> mi auguro che non arrivi.....sarebbe sempre infortunato!!



...e pochi ne abbiamo.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Settembre 2012)

Ufficiale: Ganso dal Santos al San Paolo​
Ora è ufficiale: Paulo Henrique Ganso lascia il Santos e diventa un nuovo giocatore del San Paolo. Questa notte il talento brasiliano classe 1989, che vestirà la maglia numero 8, ha firmato un contratto di cinque anni fino al 2017. Un terzo dei 9 milioni di euro previsti dalla clausola di rescissione è stato pagato dalla Dis del gruppo Sonda, che ora detiene il 68% del cartellino del giocatore.

La presentazione ufficiale è in programma domenica allo stadio Morumbi prima della partita di campionato contro il Cruzeiro. Decisiva la volontà di Ganso: "Sono molto felice - ha dichiarato - e provo un'allegria enorme per aver realizzato questo sogno. Ringrazio gli altri club per l'interesse, ma ho subito dato la priorità al San Paolo. A un certo punto ho temuto che la trattativa saltasse, ma poi tutto è finito bene. Ora non vedo l'ora di ripagare sul campo la fiducia della società".

fonte:http://www.calciomercato.com/mercato/brasile-ganso-dal-santos-al-san-paolo-192305


----------



## tequilad (21 Settembre 2012)

Mi ricorda la parabola di Thiago Neves


----------



## Sesfips (21 Settembre 2012)

Bah.. Sembrava essere un fenomeno invece non è cosi.


----------



## Jino (21 Settembre 2012)

Quando passi più tempo in infermeria che sul campo è ovvio che tendi a perderti. Certo l'età è ancora dalla sua, ma questo passaggio al San Paolo direi che lo vincola in Brasile ancora molto a lungo.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Settembre 2012)




----------



## runner (24 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi ma vi rendete conto che siamo andato avanti quasi due anni a parlare di uno per cui non avevamo neanche una trattativa aperta?


----------



## The Ripper (25 Settembre 2012)

lo dicevo dal primo momento. L'ho visto giocare tantissime volte e non mi ha mai entusiasmato.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ganso, carriera già finita?

25 settembre alle 18:15

Paulo Henrique Ganso, centrocampista offensivo brasiliano di soli 22 anni, con alle spalle anche sette presenze con la maglia della nazionale del suo paese, è infortunato alla coscia. E c'è chi è pronto a scommettere che, a causa di questo infortunio, potrebbe non giocare più a calcio.

Per Luis Alvaro Ribeiro, presidente del Santos che ha da poco ceduto il giocatore al San Paolo, Paulo Henrique Ganso non giocherà più a calcio: "I dirigenti del San Paolo dovranno seguire molto da vicino il giocatore. Secondo me il suo infortunio all coscia è incurabile. Non lo sopportavo più. La sua partenza è stata la migliore soluzione. Avrebbe guadagnato più soldi al Santos ma non voleva restare con noi. Gli auguro le migliori cose, ma secondo

difficilmente potrà continuare a giocare a calcio".

Fonte: calciomercato.com


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Settembre 2012)

*http://www.spaziomilan.it/2012/09/ribeiro-presidente-santos-shock-ganso-ha-un-male-in*

Ribeiro (Presidente Santos) shock: “Ganso ha un male incurabile, difficilmente potrà continuare a giocare”​
Arrivano dal Brasile dichiarazioni sconvolgenti sul futuro Paulo Henrique Ganso, a pronunciarle niente meno che il presidente della sua ex squadra, il San Paolo, Luis Alvaro Ribeiro che al quotidiano O Estado de Sao Paolo ha gettato fango sul giocatore. E anche peggio.

“I dirigenti del San Paolo dovranno seguire molto da vicino il giocatore. Secondo me il suo infortunio alla coscia è incurabile. Non lo sopportavo più. La sua partenza è stata la migliore soluzione. Avrebbe guadagnato più soldi al Santos ma non voleva restare con noi. Gli auguro le migliori cose, ma secondo me difficilmente potrà continuare a giocare a calcio”.

Ganso, al momento costretto ai box proprio per un infortunio alla coscia, riceve così l’”addio” del suo vecchio “amico”, con dichiarazioni forti, disarmanti e clamorose. Reali? Toccherà al trequartista della Nazionale brasiliana di Menezes, adesso, smentire sul campo l’affondo di Ribeiro.

fonte:http://www.spaziomilan.it/2012/09/r...ile-difficilmente-potra-continuare-a-giocare/


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Settembre 2012)

Si va bé ma messa così sembrerebbe che dovesse morire da un giorno all'altro...


----------

